# Kohler bluetooth showerhead



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

How many of these will we be installing soon

http://techland.time.com/2012/12/04...showerhead-with-detachable-bluetooth-speaker/


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> How many of these will we be installing soon
> 
> http://techland.time.com/2012/12/04/kohler-moxie-finally-a-200-showerhead-with-detachable-bluetooth-speaker/


If the pressure and volume matched my 8 spray speakman with flow control removed I would be getting one.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

The first paragraph made me chuckle... :laughing:


----------



## The bear (Sep 27, 2012)

Nothing Kohler does surprises me anymore. What a Joke!


----------



## Drumma Plumma (Jun 5, 2012)

The bear said:


> Nothing Kohler does surprises me anymore. What a Joke!


No joke. I bet they sell pretty well, especially at Xmas. I used to have a waterproof shower radio. I like music. I like showers. I like my iPhone. If the pressure is halfway decent I'd get one.

Kohler is always thinking progressively, and I appreciate that.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Personally, my phone rings all day long. If I couldn't be left alone in the shower it would be slung threw the wall.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I would feel awkward carrying on a phone conversation while washing my balls

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

What's next :blink:...singing toilet seats? :whistling2:

Oh, wait...how about this:


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

johnlewismcleod said:


> What's next :blink:...singing toilet seats? :whistling2:
> 
> Oh, wait...how about this:


"Ull go blind if you keep that up" 

:laughing:

Sent from my iPhone 10.5


----------

